# how much would a full reloading setup cost?



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

im thinking about starting reloading my own ammo but know nothing about it and am wondering how much it would cost for a whole setup. i dont want the bottom-of-the-barrel equipment but good middle of the road
equipment. and also is reloading really worth it instead of buying ammo?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

With all the hardware/tools and powder, bullets, primers to start for one caliber plan on $350-$400. Adding calibers is reletively cheap though. Dies are $30ish then whatever powder, bullets, primers you need.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

$300 - $1500 or maybe even more

I have a RCBS automatic powder thrower/scale, that is "middle of the roadish" that cost me like $350 without counting all of the rest of my stuff.

Your question is very broad, and hard to answer. It all depends on what you want to do as to how much you spend..........

Get a good reloading book, read it, re-read it, price out the stuff that you think that you will need, then re-read the book to figure out what you missed. After that plan on 25% more than you think that you will.

Is it worth it? .........It is to me.........


----------

